# Medina County



## saepis

Hunting in northern Medina County


----------



## Surstock

saepis said:


> Hunting in northern Medina County


Find any yet?? Was going to go out tomorrow but this dip in temp does not give me hope...


----------



## Zabz

Found at a popular hiking location in Brunswick yesterday around 4pm


----------



## Medinacountybrian

I’m out hunting as we speak here in Medina. I’ve never found so many false morels in my life. About 11. If I find any good ones I’ll keep you posted. Good luck guys!


----------



## Medinacountybrian

Two more weeks, still early


----------



## adamrichard

Checked two spots in Medina county today. No dice, but Mayapples are up and trilliums are blooming!


----------



## Medinacountybrian

Found 10 peckerheads randomly walking some new woods in Medina today. Nothing in my spots that produce every year.


----------



## Surstock

We’ve also found several false morels. Going to pop soon.


----------



## Big Joe K

I found 20 nice Half Morels in Medina Woods yesterday

Lots of Trillium and Mayapples out.


----------



## Big Joe K

More from Medina.


----------



## Big Joe K

One from Copley, OH 5/2/2019


----------



## Medinacountybrian




----------



## Medinacountybrian

Starting to pop in Medina. It’s still early too! Should be a good year.


----------



## Big Joe K

Another good day in Medina 5/9/2019


----------



## Big Joe K

Found this in woods today as well!!! Going to have to go back in fall and look for some 'home grown"


----------



## Big Joe K

Just found this guy. Any guesses what it is?


----------



## the shroominator

Chupacabra!! Lol
My guess is raccoon


----------



## shroomsearcher

the shroominator said:


> Chupacabra!! Lol
> My guess is raccoon


Dang you! Beat me to it!


----------



## Big Joe K

Nope not a raccoon but close


----------



## the shroominator

Opossum


----------



## Big Joe K

Bingo- Nasty critter


----------



## the shroominator

Lol. Yeah they can be pretty mean.


----------



## Medinacountybrian

Has anyone been out yet?


----------



## adamrichard

Medinacountybrian said:


> Has anyone been out yet?


Not yet - hoping to go out late next week. Might not find a thing, but we're in the cusp


----------



## Medinacountybrian

I went last weekend and found 4 false morels I’m guessing we got some blacks hiding in Medina county somewhere.


----------



## Zabz

I'm guessing what small blacks were there got obliterated by the 2 inches of snow this morning. I'm hoping they are fighting the good fight. Doubting any shrooms coming out in true force for another 2 weeks


----------



## Medinacountybrian

Zabz said:


> I'm guessing what small blacks were there got obliterated by the 2 inches of snow this morning. I'm hoping they are fighting the good fight. Doubting any shrooms coming out in true force for another 2 weeks


Agreed


----------



## Medinacountybrian




----------



## Medinacountybrian

Are you guys finding any? I only got four small ones but this weekend is looking good.


----------



## MorelMe330

Wayne county is seeing lots of half free. Dunno if it helps you guys.


----------



## adamrichard

Found a few spikes earlier this week in Medina, but that's been about it so far. Found some tulips in Ravenna, but that's it for me.

Worried about this dry spell. Hopefully we get a few rainy warm days before the season is done!


----------



## Medinacountybrian

What kind is the yellow?


----------

